# Any ways to boost weak mobile signal inside house?



## varun_ag (Aug 29, 2006)

I am facing big signal problems. The signal outside my house is strong. It shows full 5 signal bars. But as soon as I enter my house the signal drops to 1 bar and it keeps coming and going. Due to this my battery drains in almost 12 hours if I keep my phone in my room continuously. Also the signal comes very intermittently, so that most of the times my phone is shown as unreachable if someone tries to connect. Is there some way to boost the signal inside a house if signal is strong outside? Any suggestions.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 29, 2006)

varun_ag said:
			
		

> I am facing big signal problems. The signal outside my house is strong. It shows full 5 signal bars. But as soon as I enter my house the signal drops to 1 bar and it keeps coming and going. Due to this my battery drains in almost 12 hours if I keep my phone in my room continuously. Also the signal comes very intermittently, so that most of the times my phone is shown as unreachable if someone tries to connect. Is there some way to boost the signal inside a house if signal is strong outside? Any suggestions.


yap same problem here.. i tried with some external antenna that comes like a sticker but of no use


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2006)

c if the following sites help

*www.mobilecomms-technology.com/contractors/inbuilding/cell_antenna/press4.html

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_repeater

*informationweek.com/hardware/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=192203329

*www.google.co.in/search?q=boost+mo...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2006)

OK...

now u can complain (FAX / EMAIL / Post) ... if u r a hutch customer... I have seen they take this very seriouslly..

if u r a BSNL customer and u live in a big building (many FLATS having BSNL Land line or mobile) then u can contact ur local Exchange DE Ext.. BSNL has a Plan where they installs small Base unit right in to ur home if u r signal is weak... even no matter if u r just 1 km from their tower... This is a very ambitious plan... but BSNL is doing it very fine... in Kolkata atleast (We have a Base untin installed in our cafe permisees... as it was under a big building therefore BSNL singal was not there in side the cafe... after lot of letter writting they installed the base unit..) the only problem is in this process... the line men... those dude damage the walls pretty bad as the pul lots of cable in side the room.. 

I am not sure about other operators...


----------



## vikasg03 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hy
i also have same problem and also want some type of booster/anteena to boost signals. I am using MTNL card in gurgaon. 
vikas


----------

